# Extreme swimming lessons . . .



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

So these 2 clowns knew that they could not swim but chose to jump into the lake anyhow???


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

micromind said:


> So these 2 clowns knew that they could not swim but chose to jump into the lake anyhow???


Money


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

In boot during swim week Marines are made to step into a pool in full uniform if they can swim or not. They do have instructors around but still fun to watch some 'tough guys' drown a little.


----------

